# Enduro World Series shoe gallery shootout



## jay22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Adidas used to make great "stealth" cycling shoes. I could even run in those (while pushing bike with flat tire).


----------



## Chris_P1 (Aug 15, 2016)

I love my 5.10's but they have to be the hottest shoes on the planet to wear.


----------



## cogman60 (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the Mavic's best with the black Giro a close second


----------

